# Forza 4 Top Gear Challenger



## Tom_the_great (Sep 21, 2009)

Hello all,

well I'm sure everyone with forza 4 will be trying this so i thought i would set up a proper thread,

Rules
One lap of the track form standing start (no rolling starts)
Using the Kia Cee'd (No mods/tuning allowed)
Driving aids are allowed!
Only Clean laps count

here are the top 6 TG as it stands all dry times.

Rowan Atkinson 1.42.2
John Bishop 1.42.8
Ross Noble 1.43.5
Tom Cruise 1.44.2
Nick Frost 1.44.5
Simon Pegg 1.44.9

Post up your times and for those non believers evidence may be required (if possible) but im sure no one is that desperate.

Leader board.

1. John74 1:46.866
2.
3.
4.
5.
6. skillz_tom (most likely)

i will try keep the front page updated every so often but please carry the list on so i can just copy and past 

Regards Tom.


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

I will have a go but not sure you should put me in top spot just yet :lol:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Didn't know FM4 was out already! Better go get it


----------



## allan1888 (Aug 29, 2009)

It's out on Friday. you can download the 2012 BMW m5 for free on XBL marketplace at the moment


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Sounds good my copy was dispatched today :thumb:


----------



## who45 (Feb 8, 2008)

does forza have the invisible roadside barrier that ps3 gt5 does.......one thing that drove me nuts on gt5 esp on the top gear track was this ridiculous system of going off the track and stopping dead whilst still being able to see the course beyond the course edge barrier


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Looks like cones have been placed on the track to stop you cutting the corners to much and will give you a dirty lap if you clip or go through them. Will know better once i get my hands on the game.


----------



## scoobymad (Jun 14, 2011)

?I didn't think this was released yet :lol: soon as i receive my copy i will be posting times up,i assume it is a standard kia we use no tuning?


----------



## kings.. (Aug 28, 2007)

this should be done with no driving aids too!! I have played on the rivals on the demo and everyone seems to be using driving aids.. it ruins it! the M5 without traction and ESP is awesome


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

No driving aids for me in rivals mode and im in the top 1% in all three races on the worldwide top times , to be honest im slower with all the driver aids on so i don't mind if people want to use them or not.


----------



## kings.. (Aug 28, 2007)

i saw your rival times John... I don't know how the hell you get round so quick! fair play.


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Aim for the corner and close your eyes :lol:


----------



## admg1 (Mar 4, 2008)

I'll give this a go when my copy arrives.
Hopefully it'll come on friday :thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Ill go DL it now


----------



## Tom_the_great (Sep 21, 2009)

My copy is in my hand !!!! can't wait till i finish football my first time will be posted tonight


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Thought i may as well get this going , my one and only lap so far.

Leader board.

1. John74 1:46.866 ( clean but slow lap )
2.
3.
4.
5.
6. skillz_tom (most likely)

Copy and amend the leader board just to keep it up to date.


----------



## Tom_the_great (Sep 21, 2009)

only had chance for a quick go but i mananged a 1.45 dirty lap in true top gear style i over shot the 2nd to last corner !! its easy to do trust me lol few more laps and i should be able to do a semi decent lap in my eyes but no doubt john will kill us !


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Do the lap in rivals mode and you will be going after my ghost.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

I'll do one tomorrow when o get the game

Sent from my Desire HD


----------



## Saxo90 (Jun 7, 2009)

1:40.627 admitedly hitting a few cones especially on
hammerhead and flying off the track at the 2nd to last corner


----------



## scoobymad (Jun 14, 2011)

1:44:822 epic game!!


----------



## Tom_the_great (Sep 21, 2009)

John74 said:


> Do the lap in rivals mode and you will be going after my ghost.


ah will do tonight i havent even installed all the features of anything i just turned it on an went stright for hot lap


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Getting this game tonight, Does it still have Skyline R33 on it?


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

1:43.449 so far, and perfectly clean

Sent from my Desire HD


----------



## admg1 (Mar 4, 2008)

My copy came today so I'll have a crack at this later on.


----------



## joe93 (Sep 25, 2011)

Just got my copy! Along with 4bottles on Rain-x, 3 of which had a free microfibre  

However im away to go back... game doesnt play


----------



## admg1 (Mar 4, 2008)

I've just read a thread over on forzamotorsport.net with people saying they are getting a disc error message and then getting banned from xbox live.
this is the thread here
http://forums.forzamotorsport.net/forums/1/4877214/ShowThread.aspx

I might wait to play this until this is sorted out


----------



## joe93 (Sep 25, 2011)

Just done some googling, turns out that new disks have different anti-piracy stuff and some old fat consoles cant read this new stuff! rendering the xbox useless for new games! however microsoft are supposidly replacing old ones with new 250gb slims! :O on the phone atm to them so ill post my progress!


----------



## admg1 (Mar 4, 2008)

I have a phat xbox elite.
Hopefully it'll be alright on my one.


----------



## joe93 (Sep 25, 2011)

Boy on the phone told me its a disc fault and that my console serial number was 1 digit too short? How that happens i dont know! Anyway ive changed the disc for another and who would have known it same error again but it gets better! Hopped back on the phone and somehow managed to get "Henry" again the same dude from the first time. He's told me im going to have to shell out £75 to get my console "serviced" which im not paying, instead im away to call back and create hell


----------



## scoobymad (Jun 14, 2011)

i was racing the wrong track lol which 1 is it?


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Best place i have found to do this is in the rivals section , second group in is the Top Gear ones and the Kia cee'd is the first rival race. I use this as you can only do a single lap from a standing start.


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Down to a 1:44.786 on my second lap , to busy doing career races :driver:


----------



## Saxo90 (Jun 7, 2009)

clean lap 1:42! losing so much time on hammerhead! also noticed someone has a low 1:30?!


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Low 1:30 will be a flying start... Whilst practicing i got low 1:36. Hammerhead keeps stuffing my laps up! 1:43.5 all I can do so far


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Just got a 1:43.080


----------



## Tom_the_great (Sep 21, 2009)

well im currently 2nd on the JFF1 club leader board with a very scruffy 1.47.1 but that will do for now


----------



## admg1 (Mar 4, 2008)

Finally got round to having a go at this.
After a couple of attempts I managed a 1.45.005 and i'm currently 2nd in the JFF1 club


----------



## stevobeavo (Jul 22, 2009)

I've got a 1:41.34 6 clean lap. 

All assists off with manaul gears and simulation steering.


----------



## grant motox (Dec 30, 2010)

1:42.375


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

Think my fastest is 1:40.1 ill double check it later :thumb:


----------

